# Murphy is home😃



## Del17 (Mar 25, 2014)

Hi, we picked Murphy up yesterday and he is more beautiful and amazing than we remember! He settled in beautifully, until we went to bed.. When he howled and cried for 45 minutes and, despite my good intentions I ended up sleeping next to his crate to soothe him! We're going to try again tonight, hopefully he will settle better. 

He's snoozing soundly right now 😃 it's so good to have him home

A couple of piccies for you


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

He's so cute  Love the one where he is with his puppy toy


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Hi Murphy! Aren't you adorable!!

Don't worry about the night time. Do what you can to comfort him, he's just a baby and used to lots of warm and snuggly litter mates to cuddle up to. Have you got so,etching you can use like a Snugglesafe? This will keep him warm and feel like a puppy. Also a ticking clock and an item of your clothing may help. Has he got a reminder of his mum/littermates? This scent may also sooth him. I aLways feel so bad the first few nights of adjustment even when they are settled. It must be so strange. Lots of cuddles from you should sort him out!


----------



## Jinty (Apr 18, 2014)

He is such a wee cutie! Welcome home Murphy. I'm sure you'll settle in nicely, good looking chap that you are ...


----------



## dsnth (Jan 21, 2014)

Oh he is lovely.
If he is anything like his brother you will be fine. Watson cried a little the first 2 nights, but soon settled. We have had a couple of poo incidents in the night, although we have now narrowed the time down to about 5am (why not 7????  ) so intend to come down then to let him out.
But I can honestly say he has been just lovely. Fun times 

More photos when you can, we will have to keep in touch about Lola, Murphy & Watson. Be nice if we could find where the other 5 went.
I also need to send Anthony a quick e-mail/text when I can (been a crazy week - new puppy & a poorly 5 year old, I so need sleep).


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Little Murphy is lovely. He looks a little sad snuggled up to his toy dog.....or maybe just sleepy.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

He is adorable with his two tone ears. I love him!


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Oh Murphy what a handsome boy you are! Hope he settles tonight x


----------



## Del17 (Mar 25, 2014)

Thanks everyone, he was shattered in the photo with his toy dog! We've had a lovely day today and fingers crossed tonight will be easier. I have had a chat and told him how well behaved his brother and sister are and I know he can do it too  It would be great if his other siblings are on here too and will look forward to watching Lola and Watson and all the other pups as they grow. X 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lisaj (Mar 29, 2013)

He's absolutely gorgeous  hope he sleeps well tonight x


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Murphy is lovely and as photogenic as always


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Adorable Murphy. Where is his crate? You might try putting in your bedroom with you as he is just lonely.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

So gorgeous, its lovely see him and his siblings, you can try covering the crate up too, that seems to make a difference.


----------



## Hollysefton (Sep 28, 2013)

Good tips, I had Murphy in his crate and covered it with a blanket in our room the first week and gradually moved him down stairs. Try things a see what works x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Del17 (Mar 25, 2014)

Thanks for all your tips, although I didn't want Murphy in our room, tonight I am going to try your advice and move his crate in there. On vet advice, we left him to cry again last night but at 4 am he was still howling. We reluctantly moved him upstairs in the crate and he went to sleep within minutes! I don't want to distress him or us but am a bit nervous about whether putting him in with us is the right way to go as I don't want him in our room long term. He is now fast asleep on my lap after a run round the garden and looks like butter wouldn't melt! It's a good job he's gorgeous as I wouldn't be without him, sleep or no sleep 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dsnth (Jan 21, 2014)

Its hard work isn't it? We have taken to getting up at 3 to let Watson out. He takes a while but eventually has a poo then goes to sleep. He doesn't cry though, but it has reduced the cleaning before breakfast. I have read that having them in your room does help, you just slowly move them out. I am sure others would know a lot more. As soon as I can get to the computer I will pm you. Helen & I swapped e mail addresses & mobile numbers. Definitely helps being able to compare notes. Hope tonight goes better x

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Hi Donna - feel free to PM my email / mobile too! 

We don't let Lola out on a night and have only had one night where she had a poo in the crate. I'm sure she has settled so well on a night as Billy is in his bed next to her!
When Billy was a puppy he howled for four nights - again we didn't get up to him at all and on day 5 he just settled all night. We removed the puppy pad after 2 weeks and didn't look back. 
Good luck tonight x


----------



## Del17 (Mar 25, 2014)

Thanks guys, I'll PM you back, I really appreciate the advice as a first time cockapoo mummy 

I'm sure this is just Murphy settling 
in and he will be ok, I just don't want to create an anxious pup, he cries if I go out of sight for a moment and is like a little shadow! Having said that I keep leaving the room for a few minutes so that he gets used to being left and he is showing no signs of nervousness in any other respects. He is truly beautiful and we all love him so much already! 

Fingers crossed for tonight, he now has a smaller crate to fit more easily into our room (first 'rule' broken!)

Hope everyone else with new puppies are getting on ok
X


----------



## Hollysefton (Sep 28, 2013)

I was in two minds about putting him in our room tbh. I was worried it would become a habit and he would never be able to sleep downstairs! I think u get to a point where u just have to get some sleep! After about a week and a half of being crated by my bed we moved murph out onto the landing, keeping the door open. he could hear us and he never really cried. After another 2 weeks we moved him down the stairs to the landing on the ground floor, and that's were he stays now. It's worth a try? At least he will get used to the bedtime routine. I used to get up at 3 with him for wees and now he sleeps 10.30-6. Trying to get it to 7am but he insists on breakie at 6! Haha let us know how u get on. X


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Del17 (Mar 25, 2014)

Holly, thanks for responding, that's just how I feel! I'd so hoped that he would take to sleeping if I was firm but it looks like he does need a bit more reassurance right now. I'm glad it worked for u to have murph close to you for a while and hope we can do the same with his namesake without getting him over anxious. I hope ur Murphy soon begins to appreciate a lie in!


----------



## Del17 (Mar 25, 2014)

Helen- just tried to PM u but ur message box is full


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Del17 said:


> Thanks guys, I'll PM you back, I really appreciate the advice as a first time cockapoo mummy
> 
> I'm sure this is just Murphy settling
> in and he will be ok, I just don't want to create an anxious pup, he cries if I go out of sight for a moment and is like a little shadow! Having said that I keep leaving the room for a few minutes so that he gets used to being left and he is showing no signs of nervousness in any other respects. He is truly beautiful and we all love him so much already!
> ...


Maggie is doing great with her poochie bells to ask for outside. I tend to go to bed really early, 9pm and Maggie is ready by then too. She has her bed beside ours (no crate) and will wake me with a whimper at 1am and 5am for potty. She goes back to bed right away and we all get up at 6am. Looking forwars to the night when she sleeps right till 6am.


----------



## dsnth (Jan 21, 2014)

How did you & Murphy get on?
Donna


----------



## Hollysefton (Sep 28, 2013)

Me 2!hahaha Me and Phil take it in turns to do the early so not so bad! It worked for us so hope it's helpful to you, let's is know how u get on x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Del17 said:


> Helen- just tried to PM u but ur message box is full



I have deleted some stuff from my inbox but message from you and Donna hasn't come through, can you resend? x


----------



## dsnth (Jan 21, 2014)

Helen. I have re-sent. 
Let me know if you get
Donna


----------



## Del17 (Mar 25, 2014)

Well, the crate in our room was a huge success... Thanks folks! We went to bed and apart from a little cry when I left the room for 2 minutes, he was amazing! He went to sleep at 11.30 and woke to go out at 5.50 with no accidents in the crate. I honestly can't believe the difference it made, I just hope he can make the transition downstairs once he gets the routine. Holly, I'm going to try your regime . Maggie sounds like she's doing really well too, that's fab! Xx

Will resend the PMs, I don't think either went through!


----------



## Maureenlind (May 14, 2014)

So adorable,where did you get Murphy, I'm On ! A list for an August litter from Sunshine Farms in Md
Maureen


----------



## dsnth (Jan 21, 2014)

Del17 I didn't get anything. 
Really good news about Murphy, guess the little guy just wanted company.
Donna

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Del17 (Mar 25, 2014)

Donna- blooming technology! I'll resend it tomoro! As for Murphy, he is lying in his crate next to the bed now looking and behaving like a little angel! Let's hope it's another peaceful night. How's Watson doing? I hope ur little boy is feeling much better too 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Del17 (Mar 25, 2014)

Hi Maureen, welcome to the wonderful world of cockapoos! We have only had Murphy for 5 days and already we adore him, we had some issues with night time but he is worth the lack of sleep a million times over. We are in the uk and got him from anzil cockapoos, there are lots of of happy owners from this breeder on here with fabulous dogs and I'm sure yours will be amazing too. I hope the time goes quickly for you and look forward to seeing updates and pictures. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hollysefton (Sep 28, 2013)

Oh great, Glad something I suggested works for others too! Anything for sleep I think! X


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dsnth (Jan 21, 2014)

Del17 said:


> Donna- blooming technology! I'll resend it tomoro! As for Murphy, he is lying in his crate next to the bed now looking and behaving like a little angel! Let's hope it's another peaceful night. How's Watson doing? I hope ur little boy is feeling much better too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you re-send? Just that nothing arrived.
Watson is doing really well. I have sent for poochie bells, he is good as gold walking to the door to be let out, but doesn't always make a noise, so if you don't see him ........ Having said that we have only had 2 accidents all week & that was my fault not seeing him waiting by the door.
He is a total softy though, loves to be fussed & loves playing football & chasing tennis balls, sadlt though he also loves a purple plastic squeeky toy ( aaagh)
I think he is in shock tonight, today was his 2nd puppy party at the vet & he was harassed constantly by a 12 week old springer/poodle called Lola. She was bigger than him & didn't leave him alone for a minute. I had to pick him up 3 times just to give him a break. Her owner definetly has her work cut out - she was a tad manic. 
My son is lots better, tired out but intend to let him go to school tomorrow, he is missing his friends.


----------



## Maureenlind (May 14, 2014)

Dear Del 17
Oh my goodness, across the pond you are!
Murphy looks and sounds wonderful.
I will be checking into see how things are going. My yet to be born pup should be here late summer
Maureen


----------

